# Is tripe important?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Is tripe a must have in the diet, or is it optional? Does it count as an organ? Whats so special about tripe - what does it offer that other things dont?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yes, I think it's important but there are those who don't.

I think it's got probiotic stuff and enzymes in it other meat doesn't have.

And, since I try to feed as much of a prey animal as I possible can, I think every part is important. You never know what's in there that's going to matter.

Oh, and I found out it's not an organ. I used to think it is.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I feed it because it is another unprocessed protein source and a holistic vet I like who promotes raw feeding advocates it.

My dog loves it and it's cheap and I can source it easily where I live.

This website has some interesting stuff, although bear in mind they are selling a product, GreenTripe.Com Main Index

If you do start to feed it, just keep in mind it stinks and wear gloves (if you need to cut it up and outside) or just use tongs/fork/spoon to serve because the smell lingers on your hands. Any other meat doesn't bother me but that one is pretty gross.

My dog doesn't find it very filling so I just use it as part of a meal as opposed to only giving him that.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the tip of wearing gloves, I usually don't. But if the smell lingers on hands, I think I will when I hack up the one in my freezer. Sozzle. Do you cut your fresh or frozen? Im thinking about doing it partially frozen on a nice day outside. LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I dont feed it and I'm not worried about not feeding it.

I would feed it if I could find it for a reasonable price (or find it at all).


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about not feeding it but if you can get it fresh it is a nice addition and they love it. There is a lot of good stuff in it - but they will live just fine without it too.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I had read a post about someone knowing or having a friend with wolves, raising wild ones and that they never touched the stomach in the wild. So I emailed WolfCreekRanch and asked them, they raise wolves, don't know if they release though. I was told that there wolves love tripe.

So I don't know, but I feed it to my bunch seems to do them good.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Thanks for the tip of wearing gloves, I usually don't. But if the smell lingers on hands, I think I will when I hack up the one in my freezer. Sozzle. Do you cut your fresh or frozen? Im thinking about doing it partially frozen on a nice day outside. LOL


At the moment I can only get it in 2kg frozen blocks, so I partially thaw it for a few hours, take it outside on the 'special chopping board', big knife, gloves and hack it up into manageable pieces for freezing.

Yeah definitely do it outside with the dogs somewhere else, as bits fly off left right and centre and it can be quite messy. I rinse everything off with my outside tap (faucet) and if I'm not going to bag up I put in an icecream container in the fridge so I can use it during the week. I just label the container DOGFOOD so no one else inadvertently takes the lid off and gets a waft of stinkyness ha ha!! My kids are pretty wussy.

Luckily I've just found a new source from a petfood manufacturer about 40 min drive from home that sells it in 1kg bags in small squares and cheaper than I pay now. She also sells horsemeat which I would like to try.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Is horsemeat cheap? Just wondering. 

I got my tripe from a slaughterhouse, straight out of the cow. The people that feed tripe: Is it always from cows or do you get pig/lamb/deer tripe as well? I might try to save the tripe from my next deer this coming hunting season if I can.

I have heard some people say all you can buy is ground. Well, as of right now, hare today has green stripe strips. If I didn't already have tripe, I would order that.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Well it doesn't say which animal it is from but my usual supplier used to sell venison tripe but I think this is either beef or lamb.

I am not sure of the horsemeat price as yet but one of my friends buys it and she can't afford to spend too much on meat for her dogs so I imagine not.

Will find out when I decide to have a visit. I might even go tomorrow as I'm not doing anything else and hunting our raw meat sources for my boy is strangely exciting to me.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Lets see I just purchased a goat, was butchered yesterday picking it up Sunday. I'm wondering if the animal was grass fed before it was butchered and if there will be tripe. I told them the only thing I didn't want for the goat was the hoofs, head, and intestine. My husband would freak out if I put the head in the yard for the dogs. He puts up with me feeding raw but I think that would be to far lol


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I can only find the ground tripe from Blue Ridge Beef. I have been feeding it to the dogs once per week with a meal. I have read so much conflicting information on whether it is really all that good or not. Is the ground _almost_ as good as whole? I have no clue where to find whole and to be honest there is no way I could cut that nastiness up! If it didn't come cut and packaged it wouldn't work for me!

For those who do feed it how much and how often? Like I said mine get it once a week as about 1/2 their daily amount of food.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Chocx2 said:


> Lets see I just purchased a goat, was butchered yesterday picking it up Sunday. I'm wondering if the animal was grass fed before it was butchered and if there will be tripe. I told them the only thing I didn't want for the goat was the hoofs, head, and intestine. My husband would freak out if I put the head in the yard for the dogs. He puts up with me feeding raw but I think that would be to far lol


That's too bad. Goat heads are great for dogs - I feed them regularly. my husband gags around screaming "an eye! an eye!" but I tell him to suck it up.

I buy ground tripe. I can use a spoon instead of my hands to touch it. But it's frozen, not canned. I think it's just like non-ground except of course the normal concerns with ground up stuff that you don't have with non-ground - more chance for bacteria, and not REALLY knowing what's in there.

I feed it whenever I see it in the freezer. I am not organized enough to have it on certain days a week. When I thaw out a container it usually lasts about three days. They might get it 2-4 times a month.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't feed it. I think the smell would do me in.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> That's too bad. Goat heads are great for dogs - I feed them regularly. my husband gags around screaming "an eye! an eye!" but I tell him to suck it up.
> 
> I buy ground tripe. I can use a spoon instead of my hands to touch it. But it's frozen, not canned. I think it's just like non-ground except of course the normal concerns with ground up stuff that you don't have with non-ground - more chance for bacteria, and not REALLY knowing what's in there.
> 
> I feed it whenever I see it in the freezer. I am not organized enough to have it on certain days a week. When I thaw out a container it usually lasts about three days. They might get it 2-4 times a month.


Tripe is some stinky stuff and does stay on your hands if you don't wear gloves and even though it's gross I don't mind it. I would however, be right there with your wimpy husband if I saw one of my dogs eat an eyeball. There's just something about that that is beyond my limit of tolerance. I accidentally pulled a chicken head out of the neck bag one day and I screamed. Total yuck.... :redface:


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

sozzle said:


> My dog doesn't find it very filling so I just use it as part of a meal as opposed to only giving him that.


It doesn't seem to fill my dogs up either. I've tried to feed it as a meal before, but that brought on hunger pukes before the next meal. So I have to feed it with something else. They get it a few times a week though. And I buy the strips/chunks from My Pet Carnivore. Really, I'm not bothered by the smell. It's not pleasant but it doesn't make me gag or anything, I feel like I've smelled worse.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

shellbell said:


> It doesn't seem to fill my dogs up either. I've tried to feed it as a meal before, but that brought on hunger pukes before the next meal. So I have to feed it with something else. They get it a few times a week though. And I buy the strips/chunks from My Pet Carnivore. Really, I'm not bothered by the smell. It's not pleasant but it doesn't make me gag or anything, I feel like I've smelled worse.


Yeah, I agree with you! I'm not in love with the smell but it doesn't really bother me. Yeah, it's gross but their farts have smelled worse  Heads don't bother me either. Hell, now that mine eat furry rabbits and feathery chickens whole, nothing could gross me out. 

I fed it when I belonged to a co-op b/c the dogs loved it but now I don't really feed it because I feel like, for my gang, there are more nutritious things I can give them that are easier to locate. But if I had access to it, I'd throw it in the rotation for sure. I


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Tripe is some stinky stuff and does stay on your hands if you don't wear gloves and even though it's gross I don't mind it. I would however, be right there with your wimpy husband if I saw one of my dogs eat an eyeball. There's just something about that that is beyond my limit of tolerance. I accidentally pulled a chicken head out of the neck bag one day and I screamed. Total yuck.... :redface:


eww yeah eyeballs are strange. 

I was watching my dogs eat that deer head and Mikey got the eye. For some reason I expected it to 'pop' like a balloon but it was gooey like pudding.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

kathylcsw said:


> I can only find the ground tripe from Blue Ridge Beef. I have been feeding it to the dogs once per week with a meal. I have read so much conflicting information on whether it is really all that good or not. Is the ground _almost_ as good as whole? I have no clue where to find whole and to be honest there is no way I could cut that nastiness up! If it didn't come cut and packaged it wouldn't work for me!
> 
> For those who do feed it how much and how often? Like I said mine get it once a week as about 1/2 their daily amount of food.


I feed about a handful once a day, I know people who only feed tripe, tripe and nothing else...Think England! It's great stuff and I swear by it's properties. You get used to the smell, and I don't use gloves and I have pretty painted nails too.! LOL


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I feed about a handful once a day, I know people who only feed tripe, tripe and nothing else...Think England! It's great stuff and I swear by it's properties. You get used to the smell, and I don't use gloves and I have pretty painted nails too.! LOL


Would you recommend getting the canned then if you don't have access to fresh? Or is it more fresh or nothing kind of thing?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Would you recommend getting the canned then if you don't have access to fresh? Or is it more fresh or nothing kind of thing?


I used to feed canned and feed it to the fosters but there is nothing like fresh frozen or fresh. Can't you order it from somewhere close to you?


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I used to feed canned and feed it to the fosters but there is nothing like fresh frozen or fresh. Can't you order it from somewhere close to you?


I probably can. I should have ordered that when I did my Hare Today order but I was in my moment where I thought heart was more beneficial plus I got whole prey so I thought they'd get it from that. I'm not sure, though, rabbits/quail/chicken have tripe? LOL I am kind of clueless about Tripe honestly. I am peeved that we had a cow butchered for us and they wouldn't give us the tripe! I asked and asked, said they would finally, went to pick it up and they said no, they didn't do it and offered me soup bones! Hmph!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sheltielover25 said:


> I probably can. I should have ordered that when I did my Hare Today order but I was in my moment where I thought heart was more beneficial plus I got whole prey so I thought they'd get it from that. I'm not sure, though, rabbits/quail/chicken have tripe? LOL I am kind of clueless about Tripe honestly. I am peeved that we had a cow butchered for us and they wouldn't give us the tripe! I asked and asked, said they would finally, went to pick it up and they said no, they didn't do it and offered me soup bones! Hmph!


No, Hooved animals have tripe, lamb, cows, venison, elk, etc. Mostly ones who eat grass...Lamb and Cow is the most beneficial I believe. Heart definitely is important


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> No, Hooved animals have tripe, lamb, cows, venison, elk, etc. Mostly ones who eat grass...Lamb and Cow is the most beneficial I believe. Heart definitely is important


Okay! Thanks for the clarification and now I know a simple way to remember --hooved animals. Okay. I'm going to get them tripe next time I order. They devoured it last time I got it and they'd shake it all around! Do you ever notice your dogs shaking their meat? My sheltie does it with almost every meal! She picked up her whole chicken earlier and shook it! LOL one of mine when he eats, he growls. He's not being mean or anythign and lets you come near him and any dog but he just growls as he chews... lol They're so funny to watch eating. I love just observing them and watching how they interact with each other using no words.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I actually just got my first case of tripe. I got it from Blue Ridge Beef, as it's the cheapest (actually, it's the ONLY green tripe I've found locally) I've found. If I had it shipped from anywhere it'd be pretty pricey.. this was a 30lb. case for $36. I don't know that I think it's "important", because my dogs have done just fine (as far as I know) without it, but I figured it'd be another boneless meal I could add to their diet at a very reasonable price, so why not?

I'm afraid to thaw it so I can portion it out, based on everyone telling me how bad it smells. Should be an adventure LOL.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Tripe is important...has important enzymes, minerals and other things.

Kat if you need a source to get tripe, let me know... I get tripe from a great place!


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I feed it as it's really cheap here, plus the boys love it. I buy whole tripe at £3 for 15kg, let it defrost a bit and hack huge chunks off.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

kady05 said:


> I actually just got my first case of tripe. I got it from Blue Ridge Beef, as it's the cheapest (actually, it's the ONLY green tripe I've found locally) I've found. If I had it shipped from anywhere it'd be pretty pricey.. this was a 30lb. case for $36. I don't know that I think it's "important", because my dogs have done just fine (as far as I know) without it, but I figured it'd be another boneless meal I could add to their diet at a very reasonable price, so why not?
> 
> I'm afraid to thaw it so I can portion it out, based on everyone telling me how bad it smells. Should be an adventure LOL.


I've just had a giggle at all these comments. Kady be brave, take a deep breath and 'woman up'. It's only another part of the dead animal, it isn't going to jump up and bite you and chase you around. All our views have worried you I know but really it's not that bad. Once you've experienced the joys of tripe you'll be ok. It's just a bit stinky, that's all. There are lots of stinky things in the world and this one isn't that bad, just depends on how sensitive you are. I reckon if you can clean up dog poo day after day then this will be a breeze.

I am really really scared of cockroaches though...............just don't tell anyone ok?


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I feed a little bit of tripe with there regular meal once a day if its thawed lol. I don't know if I could stand seeing that goat head looking at me anyway. When they called me to tell me that they were gonna butcher it I was praying for that goat all day long...Corny I know, I love all animals sorry, but I do understand the food chain.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

pogo said:


> I feed it as it's really cheap here, plus the boys love it. I buy whole tripe at £3 for 15kg, let it defrost a bit and hack huge chunks off.


Gosh you are lucky getting it that cheap. I'm about to go and hunt out another source 5kg for $18 which is fairly cheap, I think that works out to about 9 quid, but way more expensive than you can get in Yorkshire. Maybe it hasn't caught on yet for raw feeding in UK? 

There are lots of people that do homekill here in my town so I should get onto them as it would normally be left after sheep/cow was slaughtered.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

sozzle said:


> I've just had a giggle at all these comments. Kady be brave, take a deep breath and 'woman up'. It's only another part of the dead animal, it isn't going to jump up and bite you and chase you around. All our views have worried you I know but really it's not that bad. Once you've experienced the joys of tripe you'll be ok. It's just a bit stinky, that's all. There are lots of stinky things in the world and this one isn't that bad, just depends on how sensitive you are. I reckon if you can clean up dog poo day after day then this will be a breeze.
> 
> I am really really scared of cockroaches though...............just don't tell anyone ok?


LOL, well, considering I grew up riding horses (rode from 5-22yrs. old), and cleaning stalls, etc., I should be.. okay I think. We shall see!

I scream like a little girl if I see a cockroach.. ew ew ew.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I plan to feed tripe in my weekly rotation. I've heard fresh tripe is a really good work out and it has a lot of probiotics and enzymes. Plus, Prey model raw is all about whole prey right? And thats part of the prey animal. I can also get it cheap/free- so that has a bit of influence in my decision.

I know a few people who swear by tripe and feed it with every meal, I don't think I'll go that far though.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

sozzle said:


> Gosh you are lucky getting it that cheap. I'm about to go and hunt out another source 5kg for $18 which is fairly cheap, I think that works out to about 9 quid, but way more expensive than you can get in Yorkshire. Maybe it hasn't caught on yet for raw feeding in UK? /QUOTE]
> 
> As an American I can honestly say I have no idea what any of that means.... But I assume it's expensive. :wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Let's see next time if he wants to kiss your smelly hands!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Mine has never had it and he's just fine, it's pretty pricey because it makes messes in slaughterhouses that process it... I truly don't believe that it's necessary or integral to a raw diet, beneficial... maybe, but there is no science or proof of any kind to back it either.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

tuckersmom20 said:


> Tripe is important...has important enzymes, minerals and other things.
> 
> Kat if you need a source to get tripe, let me know... I get tripe from a great place!


Ya I wouldnt mind checking out your source for tripe. Only problem is, I dont have a car, so do they do deliveries? And do they only have cow tripe, or do they have other types?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> Let's see next time if he wants to kiss your smelly hands!


Seriously. You know the poor guy was thinking, where the hell has this chick had her hands??


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yep he probably ran to the back and rubbed his mouth with bleach. Maybe he thought you were a serial killer who had just finished chopping up the bodies.

Or had taken after some cultures where they wipe their hineys with a hand.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Or had decided to get plugged


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

My dogs love love LOVE green tripe!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> Or had decided to get plugged


I'm cracking up!!!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> @ Kady: I'm about to crack some tripe open tomorrow and it's not the worst smell in the world but it stays on your hands if you're not wearing gloves so be aware of that.
> We go out to eat at a local restaurant on a regular basis and always ask for the same waiter. He is so sweet and always kisses my hand in a gentlemanly fashion. We went a few weeks ago and I had cut up tripe without gloves and couldn't get the smell off my hands. When he greeted me with a kiss to the hand, I immediately thought about it. I couldn't yank it away from him fast enough and my husband looked at me kind of funny. When Frank walked away I said to him, "Take a whiff of my hand." And then he understood......


That's hilarious - but imagine if you were a vet and had just had your hand up a cow's arse!!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> No, Hooved animals have tripe, lamb, cows, venison, elk, etc. Mostly ones who eat grass...Lamb and Cow is the most beneficial I believe. Heart definitely is important


I know I'm one of the only ones in AUS on here, but, does anyone know if that means Kangaroos/Wallabies have tripe or not? They're not hooved, but they do mainly eat grass. I am having A LOT of trouble finding tripe here (no one is allowed to sell it unbleached. I even offered to a local place to go and dig around in the intestines and stuff myself and they never responded after that hahaha). So, my only hope at the moment may be roadkill wallabies. Or culled kangaroo if I can find someone who is culling and isn't toooo far away. BUT if they don't have tripe anyway, then there goes that theory! help?!?


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Pretty sure it's only ruminant animals, ie animals with more than one stomach like a cow? gosh I don't know I'll have to go and look it up so I at least sound like I've got a modicum of intelligence...................

Creek - shame bloody possums are protected in Australia, they would be good to feed. Here they are a nuisance and a pest but there is a raw food shop in Auckland that sells possum and there is a dogroll here called Possyum, good for training treats as it is very dry and firm and doesn't turn to mush in your pocket.


----------

